# Steve's Farm... Big Cats!



## Farmer

I read a post about big cats at Steve's Farm so gave the owner a call to see if he'd let me launch a kayak. Boats aren't allowed at the Farm ponds to protect from cross contamination. Steve said he'd consider letting kayaks launch on a trial basis during the off season if he inspected the kayak first. So a fishing buddy and I made the trip up Highway 29, north of Cantonment, left on the road to Atmore and then left on 99. Steve's got a very nice set up for fishing as well as a beautiful farm. After Steve looked the kayaks over closely and we talked about the catch and release hooks (Owner model no 5114-101, Mutu Light Circle, size 1, light wire for lip hooks) we planned to use to protect the cats, Steve gave permission for us to fish.

What a blast! We each caught over 30 cats. The catch and release hooks performed great. All cats released in tip top shape! My biggest was a 36 incher. I've attached a pic of the 34.5 incher my fishing buddy caught.

I don't expect that kayaks will be a regular sight at Steve's Farm but during the off season you just might get permission from Steve to launch and catch big cats. Best to call him first.


----------



## Seatmech86

Thats fantastic. I got confused by your post's title and it being in the kayak forum but I get it now. I fished at Steve's with a kayak before but it was in the bed of my truck and I was on the bank. I use 1/0 kahle hooks when I go down there that always hook 'em on the corner of the mouth but then again thats not to far off from circle hooks. I bait 'em with beef franks just in case I get hungry too. They loves beef franks. I have BASNBUD to thank for that little combo.


----------



## Farmer

We fished with fish livers for sale at Steve's. Also used some stink baits. Have washed the kayak twice but the flies are still landing on her!


----------



## Brandonshobie

Farmer said:


> We fished with fish livers for sale at Steve's. Also used some stink baits. Have washed the kayak twice but the flies are still landing on her!


I think the flies are attracted to the owner of the kayak :shifty: Thats a cool pic of a fat catfish doc.


----------



## Farmer

Brandonshobie said:


> I think the flies are attracted to the owner of the kayak :shifty: Thats a cool pic of a fat catfish doc.


Is that an old man joke? :no::no::no:


----------



## Chris V

It sounded like it would be a good time Doc. Nice report. 

Despite our few problems with gear loss, I still had a great time fishing with you on Tuesday. Lets go get some big specks this coming week. If you're patient enough, we should be able to get a fish or two in the 27-30 inch range and possibly bigger.


----------



## Farmer

Chris V said:


> It sounded like it would be a good time Doc. Nice report.
> 
> Despite our few problems with gear loss, I still had a great time fishing with you on Tuesday. Lets go get some big specks this coming week. If you're patient enough, we should be able to get a fish or two in the 27-30 inch range and possibly bigger.


Tough one to loose your present from the better half but sounds like she is a jewel. My equipment woos have continued. This morning I dropped my kayak light and broke it. 

I'm ready for specks! :thumbup:


----------



## Chris V

Great, but these ain't specks we'll be fishing for; these are true GATORS! Every winter I pull some 30+inch studs outta there. Still haven't crossed the 10lb mark though, but just beneath the line.

I'm changing my avatar pic just for you Doc


----------



## Farmer

If it was most others I'd say you were just guilty of wishful thinking but you've been right on so far... put me on tarpon and bream!


----------



## Brandonshobie

Farmer said:


> put me on tarpon and bream!


Bet that is the first time thows two fish have been in the same sentence together


----------



## Chris V

Brandonshobie said:


> Bet that is the first time thows two fish have been in the same sentence together


Haha, thats what I was thinkin'

"Let's start the day chasing giant Bluefin and then we'll hit some spots for crappie"


----------



## Farmer

Chris V said:


> Haha, thats what I was thinkin'
> 
> "Let's start the day chasing giant Bluefin and then we'll hit some spots for crappie"


Both fish are very noble.

After the holidays I plan to head back to Steve's Farm for more monster cats. Maybe Steve will have a kayak day.


----------



## Wilbur

Nice cat Doc! You're the master of getting a variety of species. A 10 lb trout would be something to see.


----------



## CatHunter

Bringing back a old thread, reading this makes me want to try and get a big Flathead from the kayak..good post 

Steve's ponds are always fun.


----------



## Farmer

CatHunter said:


> Bringing back a old thread, reading this makes me want to try and get a big Flathead from the kayak..good post
> 
> Steve's ponds are always fun.


Steve's was lot of fun. He has a nice farm. Be good place for fresh veggies this spring.


----------



## Neo

Some nice kittys.
Same Doc from KBF?


----------



## Farmer

Neo said:


> Some nice kittys.
> Same Doc from KBF?


yep, its me.... doctor, lawyer, indian chief..... farmer


----------

